# Vesuvius users, What scales are you using?



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

Getting confused, which scales to get. Too many out there.

I've even,cut pieces of paper to replicate sizes to see if they will sit on the drip tray, but that doesn't really help with the depth...


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

i use the yuaga scales, there very small scale,

ideally we need @DavecUK to get a production run going of his little scales,

theres the aciaia pyxis but £240 is madness for scales


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If I could have purchased a few hundred of the scale I could have sold them all...I get asked all the time. £8 was such a bargain that I bought a second one for when the first one breaks...which of course ensures the first scale becomes indestructible. 😁

I once ordered a big box of spare parts for coffee machines from Nuova Ricambi in case bits went wrong...I've only ever used the group gaskets......so I have proof that buying spares ensures you will never need them (apart from group gaskets).


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I have been looking to purchase one of those ones Dave, since about 6 months, but never managed to find one.

Do you have some sort of model number underneath as they might have been rebranded.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Nope there's nothing..seriously they are not available, people have been searching


----------



## sjm85 (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't really get what all the fuss is about re:scales.

I just use this cheap set and had no problems:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portable-Digital-Scale-0-1g-2000g-2KGs-Jewellers-Scale-Precision-Weighing-UK/373356662705?hash=item56edca8fb1:g:msUAAOSwIUBfuUOs


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@sjm85 I try and set myself a limit on scales of £8, but that was a few years ago, so I'll stretch to £10 now. Mind you, for brewing you need something a little fancier, so perhaps double the budget.


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

sjm85 said:


> I don't really get what all the fuss is about re:scales.
> 
> I just use this cheap set and had no problems:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portable-Digital-Scale-0-1g-2000g-2KGs-Jewellers-Scale-Precision-Weighing-UK/373356662705?hash=item56edca8fb1:g:msUAAOSwIUBfuUOs


 I've been using some I bought from aldi, that I use for cooking...well measure ingredients...not actually cooking, I use a cooker for that... but since I've been using it to measure my coffee for Aeropress, using the scoop supplied, I seem to get a different measurement everytime....!! I like the idea of cheap, but they still need to measure consistently.. I've seen a few versions of these, upto 500g,1kg,2kg and 3kg but some of the reviews say they don't way correctly.


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> ideally we need @DavecUK to get a production run going of his little scales,


 I second that.. or get @DavecUK to sell his 2nd pair...😅


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Al Grandé said:


> I second that.. or get @DavecUK to sell his 2nd pair...😅


 The second I did that....my original pair would break down.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Al Grandé Id hazard a guess that


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> i use the yuaga scales, there very small scale,
> 
> ideally we need @DavecUK to get a production run going of his little scales,
> 
> theres the aciaia pyxis but £240 is madness for scales


 @Cuprajake £3k for an espresso machine makes sense but £240 for possibly the third most important piece of espresso kit (grinder, machine, scales) is madness?

I think it's all relative really. I think on my MaraX with my Mignon XL, they would be overkill (and IF my wife found out I would be killed) but with a Vesuvius and a Titan grade grinder, they make sense; assuming you are chasing the finest of margins.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I have a set of aciaia pearl and had i paid full price for them id of been really annoyed.

Theres really nothing special


----------



## sjm85 (Sep 9, 2016)

Interesting to think about what is marketing and what is the actual different between cheap and expensive?

To be honest, if you're that concerned about accuracy or precision, then you should buy calibration weights to check the scales every time, but who does that?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I know they can be stuck on an app n stuff, but


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

sjm85 said:


> Interesting to think about what is marketing and what is the actual different between cheap and expensive?
> 
> To be honest, if you're that concerned about accuracy or precision, then you should buy calibration weights to check the scales every time, but who does that?


 I sold some 24 carat gold some years ago and used the cheapo scales to weigh it....I gave the jeweller my weights and he laughed and said that his scales will probably read something quite different.....they didn't. His scales probably cost a lot of money....mine were less than £8

I think where we're talking anything that has coffee in the name...there is an opportunity.

I use something like these for weighing green and roasted coffee (mine are a little more sophisticated)

https://schniebel.com/epages/Shop41197.sf/?Currency=GBP&Locale=en_GB&ObjectPath=/Shops/Shop41197/Products/KE-FOB-N/SubProducts/KE-FOB3K-4NL&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

the scales we use at work to weigh paint are super accurate, more that anything ever needed for coffee, and about £1500 worth haha


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

sjm85 said:


> Interesting to think about what is marketing and what is the actual different between cheap and expensive?
> 
> To be honest, if you're that concerned about accuracy or precision, then you should buy calibration weights to check the scales every time, but who does that?


 I just want a set that's not going to cost the earth....I've already spend over budget about 10 times...😳


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

I have been using a £10 cheap jewellery scale from Amazon 500g with 0.01g precision for three years now and it is still working very well  given that the V has got a built-in timer you would not even need that!


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

I use the Acaia range. (I also have the small one DaveC uses, but I don't use that one anymore.)


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

sjm85 said:


> Interesting to think about what is marketing and what is the actual different between cheap and expensive?
> 
> To be honest, if you're that concerned about accuracy or precision, then you should buy calibration weights to check the scales every time, but who does that?


 Differences were fast response time and repeatable results. Sure, the small differences will not make a difference in the cup - but it annoyed me.

And yes, I do calibrate.

Afterthought - Maybe one of the actual differences (and cost factors) is the quality control in the factory.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I use Acaia Lunar. I have two, and I haven't looked back since I bought my first one. I tried the cheap jewellery scales, a kitchen scale, the Hario drip scale, and a laboratory grade scale.

The Lunar is the correct size for the Vesuvius drip tray, it's accurate (both weigh the same every time), and crucially it's fast enough for espresso.

It's a stupid price, but it is the correct answer to the problem.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Al Grandé said:


> Getting confused, which scales to get. Too many out there.
> 
> I've even,cut pieces of paper to replicate sizes to see if they will sit on the drip tray, but that doesn't really help with the depth...


 TimeMore.. I'd love the ACIA but that's crazy money!


----------

